# Cold smoking in older bradley smoker



## John_D (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey everyone,

 in need of some info for cold smoking on an older Bradley smoker. I have made my first attempt at some bacon thats due to finish curing this Tuesday and was going to put in my old style bradley. The  question is, do I need to turn the main box on to heat it to 180 degrees or can I just throw in a Smoker box with chips, rather than turn on the sidebox with pucks which will increase the heat in the main box and defeat the whole idea of cold smoking? I can get the main box up to 200degree's and top vent fully open , but thinking once smoke moves through the box it would draw some of that heat off. My thought on the smoker box with chips is that it would heat the main box not plugged but the heat from chips would be sufficient to take temp to about 180 and kill two birds with one stone although smoke wouldn't actually be cold would it...... that's newbies for you.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

I would leave the unit off and use an auxillary smoke generator like the AMNPS or AMNTS...


----------



## John_D (Apr 15, 2019)

This is where I was thinking of going. My only question is the heat generated and how I would control it, and does this defeat the whole idea of cold smoking, if the smoke has heat?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

Done properly, the smoke chamber temp. will only rise 1~2 degrees above ambient temp.


----------

